# I need advice on what to buy



## heyzipupyourfly (Dec 20, 2008)

hello everybody this is my first post here, and i do not know much about lawn tractors and need some advice on what to look for.
I do not and will not need to cut grass, but i am looking for something to clear snow on my long driveway and something to move trailers areound my yard with. thats all

so far i know i want hydro drive, thats about it.
I am following up on a few used ones this week hopefully bringing one of them home.

--first theres a 60's Case190 with no blower or plow, but i am told i can make something fit easily?? is this true?I am a welder by trade so anything is posible in the fabrication part i;m worried about pto hookup $700BO

--a john deere 160 comes with a blower runs good and is hydro drive$750BO

--a jacobsen/ford LG165 with cab and snowblower and chains weights runs good tractor compley rebuilt 8 years ago.$1100

--a Simplicity 7112 with snowblower(also a 2 hour drive away)$600

the jacobsen is at the top of my budget and is the closest to pickup. What should i look for when seeing these machines, which would be best for me do you think? any other recomendations?

Thanks alot guys


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum!

It looks like you have a solid list of older but strong tractors. A lot depends on how well the were maintained and how much use they received. Most of the older tractors used common engines like Kohler and Briggs with maybe a Wisconsin thrown in. Most of them are easy to still get parts for with the exception of the Wisconsin engines. They are no longer made and therefore have a lot less dealer support. Also getting repair and service manuals can be spotty. 

That said all these engines are great work horses and will serve you a long time with proper maintenance. Look over anything you might buy and do some research into local and mail order parts sources. No matter how great they run now you will need parts for them in the future so plan ahead. Winter time is tough on engines, transmissions and snow blowers so if this is going to be your primary snow mover you will need to provide shelter for it as well as frequent maintenance and inspections for wear and tear. Winter time will show you any weak areas on your tractor. Don't ask how I know this :dazed:

Let us know what you end up buying and what your experience is using it. We also love some action pictures.

Andy


----------



## heyzipupyourfly (Dec 20, 2008)

what about the kowasaki motor? the JD160 has that motor. is that a reliable work horse?


----------



## heyzipupyourfly (Dec 20, 2008)

how is the Kubota Diesel G4200?
I found one of those with snowblower atatchment.
are these reliable machines?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have never owned either but I have always heard that the Kawasaki engine is a good one just more expensive parts. The diesel is a whole other animal. These naturally have better power and torque compared to the gas engines. So horsepower ratings do not need to be equal for the same amount of work. They also should last about twice as many hours before rebuild. They can also be more difficult to start in cold weather. Kubota makes great diesel engines so if you find one in your price range that runs well you can't go wrong. 

Andy


----------



## heyzipupyourfly (Dec 20, 2008)

well i ended up with the Kubota, the thing runs the balls, its been garaged its entire life and came with blower, mower, chains, weights and all original owners manuals.and a jug of deisel
the guy didn't realize there was a blown fusable link and thought the ign switch went bad, also didn't know about the glowplug option in the switch so couldn't get the thing to start unless he cranked it over and over and over. 
i fixed the fuseable link hooked the ign switch back up and it fired right off and i've been using it since. i will be replacing the starter though.


----------



## heyzipupyourfly (Dec 20, 2008)

tried posting pictures it doesn't work


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Works now! Nice machine. With a good pressure washing, she is gonna look like brand new. :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

mmmm, diesel. that little thing has got some Balls.<cough cough slang language<< Nice work, i think you got yourself a winner. Diesel's have great torque and seem to be efficient. Please post up some snow blowing Pics!


----------



## heyzipupyourfly (Dec 20, 2008)

well the whole thing is straightened out now, i rebuilt the starter because i couldn't find any that were less than 120$ i put a new battery in it that i had for a project truck that isn't close to finished, runed the cutting edge on the blower around and lubed her all up with fresh grease oil, filters and fuel.

time for some tractor pulls.
Overall cost
Tractor with all accesories-500$
oil fuel and filters $70
about $40 in gas to go pick it up.
and about one tank of propane worth to heat my garage while doing this work-$30
12 pack sams-$15
not too bad if I don't say so myself.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

nice machine.... You will be happy with
It


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sweet tractor and blower for $500! That diesel will run for a long time if its only used to blow snow. Great find.

Andy


----------



## heyzipupyourfly (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah it will be used year round but i do not have grass in my yard everything's paved.
so it'll be moving trailers(some pretty heavy) and moving snow.
I'm looking for a small plow blade for it and i would like to retrofit some sort of two stage thrower to it for next season but for now this will do.

Do you guys know of any make that may easily be fitted to this model? I am a welder/fabricator by trade so the mounting is no issue, i'm curious of the shaft drive setup being similar to another makes? John deere, simplicity, ariens, toro?


----------

